# how high above the countertop should outlets be installed?



## annabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry if i'm in the wrong place. we are remodelling our kitchen and this is the new debate. can anyone help me?

thanks!


----------



## rustic (Sep 29, 2008)

i put mine 45'' on center from the rough floor if that helps.

My counter top will be about 37'' tall. my top cabinets are 42'' tall so that should give me 18'' between them.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

This is going to turn out to be the ford vs chevy debate. My sparky puts them at 43" off rough floor. My old one put them 48". I have a cousin in a fairly fancy house that had them installed horizontally as close the the upper cabinets as possible so they couldn't be seen easily when in the kitchen, didn't want to take away from her tile. The problem with doing that is that they couldn't be seen easily when in the kitchen.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

As you can see there is no set height. Just make sure that the cover plate clears the countertop or backsplash. As long as you are no higher than 20" above the countertop you are OK Code-wise.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

You also have very strict spacing requirements on kitchen counter tops. And you must have gfci plus 2 20 amp branch circuits serving the countertop receptacles.


----------



## annabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks, everyone! 

WHY isn't ANYTHING simple??? :wink:

i like the horizontal idea, but they keep nixing that! :huh: i guess what i REALLY want to know is...should they be higher or lower on the wall to see them less in the backsplash? 

what i'm thinking is that we are just going to go vertical with the plate butt up against the upper cabs every 24 inches or so (is that part set in stone?). that way none of the outlet covers need to be cut, and you still see less of them.

thanks for your help!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you don't want to see them then a great option is to use plugmold on the underside of the upper cabinets themselves. You won't be able to see them unless you look for them. You still need a receptacle on any islands or peninsulas, and those would be visible.


----------



## annabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks thekctermite (did i get that right??). that would be COOL, but i can't push my luck with my uncle who is helping us do the kitchen! they have already done some stuff, so i can't now say, "go back and change them to THIS". he will KILL me!!!! i've read on these threads that they are a BEAR to install anyway! GREAT idea, though!


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, that is the electrical perspective. What is easy and right for the contractor. The design purpose would be for "the look" which you want and are talking about.... But also you need to remember "function" and possible "resale value". Doing weird stuff makes custom homes hard to sell later. Move toward your desired look and then use the KISS method... Keep It Simple St.... The beauty options for upgrades would be matching the plate cover with your design plan, ie Stainless or White or Wood. You can even get clear or put your color palette behind with wallpaper styles. Have fun.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a promo shot from Wiremold above a counter backsplash- some I know have liked using this just above the counter...


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

annabanana said:


> thanks, everyone!
> 
> WHY isn't ANYTHING simple??? :wink:
> 
> ...


I think you will like a receptacle that is easy to see and use around your countertop. They make electrical boxes that allow you to set the box according to the thickness of the wall finish (See below) they adjust by turning a screw. Sounds like your going with tile.

Receptacles don't have to be 24 inches apart. Look at the diagram where you see the 4 foot distance, if you pick a point between those receptacles it can't be further than 2 feet from either receptacle. So on longer wall spaces just keep them no more than 4 feet apart.


----------



## annabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks, everyone! i think i finally got it....:huh:

i greatly appreciate all of your info!!!!!

good luck with your jobs and happy new year!

anna


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

New colors and GFCI, Switches, dimmers, & lights are now options from non-Leviton sources. Here is a sample from Pass & Seymour:
LR_BR1699_fr.pdf (application/pdf Object)


The attached pic has just a few of the color options.
.


----------

